# How long ca n Igo on Synthetic?



## golfer007 (Mar 4, 2008)

Alright so I know this is a uber stupid question. I had my oild changed with castrol synthetic and the reccomended change was at 100,600 miles and my odometer reads close to 104,000....should I get it changed asap or how many miles should I go? The recommended change date was obviously at 3k but you can run longer with synthetic correct? 
Thanks for the aswers ahead of time, 
Freelander


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: How long ca n Igo on Synthetic? (golfer007)*

3k is too short of an oil change interval on full synthetic assuming normal use and stock car. VW on newer GTI's for example recommend every 10k. Personally I like 5k-7k mile OCI for a good full synthetic oil but it really depends on your driving habits, quality of oil, and your particular engine. If modded or driving WOT a lot I would go on the shorter side. The best way to tell for sure is to get a used oil analysis but at 5k you should be fine, 7k probably fine also, 10k I would definitely want to see a UOA personally but you are still within VWs recommended OCI for most of the newer cars. Don't forget that a clean air filter and state of tune of the engine affects many things also and should be taken into account in determining the OCI if they aren't up to snuff.


_Modified by saaber2 at 7:09 AM 10-2-2008_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: How long ca n Igo on Synthetic? (golfer007)*

The answers about the oil change interval and specification for oil should be in your owner's manual. Read it. Also, the web won't be able to give you much of an answer if you do not mention what kind of car you have.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: How long ca n Igo on Synthetic? (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_The answers about the oil change interval and specification for oil should be in your owner's manual. Read it. Also, the web won't be able to give you much of an answer if you do not mention what kind of car you have.

From his sig...2000 Tropic Orange VR GTi TT/Borla-Swiss Cheese w/K&N.
Its possible the OP's owner's manual doesn't specifically reference synthetic service intervals. 
OP if your car sees "severe" duty conditions like lots of short trips (10 min or less), driving in dusty areas, large temperature ranges, track time, etc then 5-7k miles is generally a good interval for a good full synthetic. If its a highway cruiser 10k shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: How long ca n Igo on Synthetic? (golfer007)*

If your using a 100% true synthetic oil that is VW approved 502/501/500 oil 5w-40 then honestly another 3-4K would not hurt it. But most likely you bought US made castrol which is not very synthetic really and I would change it as soon as you can but it is not that much of a concern if an approved oil.
I think you can run much longer with synthetic. 3K is way to early IMO only because the interval is 10K for a Vr6. Not sure where you got 3k?
I usually can run 15k miles with the oil I use. 
So yes uber stupid question when you have not read the manual. Cleary stated in owners manual and bentley MY 2000 model VR6 10K mile intervals, using approved oil. Regardless of how you drive IMO. Approved oil especially European 100% synthetic can take a beating, no need to waste money and change at 5-7K. Unless your on the track beating the crap out of it on a daily basis there is no need to change early. Using that K&N and swiss cheese box junk, you may want to change at 1K. I would dump that filter and replace the box to normal. 
Not only are you bringing in engine heat but that filter is bringing in plenty of dirt into your motor. Those things are useless for filtering. Use a paper OEM for best filtering, replace box as swiss cheesed boxes do nothing. You think the VW engineers would have done that already if it was a proven improvement and would use K&N filters as well. No manufacturer uses such a set up due to the fact that they know they are useless junk.
I have a filter test done by a scientist in SAE testing facility showing that K&N has terrible filtering compared to OEM paper.
SEE HERE: http://www.roadkill.com/~davet....html
bare in mind the flow rate with this paper filter used is low but it does not mean that the car with a paper filter will suffer from low performance and the K&n with higher flow will gain in performance. 
Paper filter is what OEM uses and what your HP rating is based on. K&N will not improve performance nor will it filter very will. See in the chart the filter capabilities of the K&N with micro particles? NOT GOOD for k&N. Those filters are all hype marketing.

Jason

_Quote, originally posted by *golfer007* »_Alright so I know this is a uber stupid question. I had my oild changed with castrol synthetic and the reccomended change was at 100,600 miles and my odometer reads close to 104,000....should I get it changed asap or how many miles should I go? The recommended change date was obviously at 3k but you can run longer with synthetic correct? 
Thanks for the aswers ahead of time, 
Freelander 

_Modified by AZV6 at 9:59 AM 10-2-2008_

_Modified by AZV6 at 10:04 AM 10-2-2008_


_Modified by AZV6 at 10:33 AM 10-2-2008_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: How long ca n Igo on Synthetic? (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
From his sig...2000 Tropic Orange VR GTi TT/Borla-Swiss Cheese w/K&N.
Its possible the OP's owner's manual doesn't specifically reference synthetic service intervals. 

However, if the owner's manual specifies 5W-40 oil, then he should have been using synthetic anyway (5W-40 only comes in synthetic). And a VW update in 2004 or so said that 1998-then current VW gasoline engines in the US should use VW 502.00 rated oil, which only comes in synthetic. (But note that not all synthetic oils have the VW 502.00 rating. Of the Castrol Syntec grades, 5W-40 and 0W-30 are the ones to check; the common 5W-30 does not have the VW 502.00 rating.)
The VR6 engine has 10,000 mile oil changes after the first two at 5,000 and 10,000 miles. However, modifications or track use may result in more severe service than expected. If that is the case, taking oil analysis samples would be a good way to determine the lifetime of the oil under your driving conditions.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: How long ca n Igo on Synthetic? (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_
However, if the owner's manual specifies 5W-40 oil, then he should have been using synthetic anyway (5W-40 only comes in synthetic). 

I'm aware, though the OP likely isn't.


----------



## golfer007 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: How long ca n Igo on Synthetic? (bcze1)*

Wow, lol thanks everyone for the awesome feedback!! Alright, I think im gonna start going to a VW shop and using the European oils! Thanks a lot guys once again. 
Freelander


----------



## specialforces27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: How long ca n Igo on Synthetic? (golfer007)*

why go to a VW shop?? Changing oil is like the easiest thing you can do on a car......save yourself money and make sure the job is done right by buying good quality synthetic (i use mobil 1) and doing the job yourself.


----------



## spiff-d (Oct 25, 2008)

I personally use 5W-40 Mobil 1, and regular oil changes every 5000kms (3125mi). Regardless of what oil you use, it will break down. If you have the know how and the space, change it your self. If not, I would use a stealership. It might rape you in price, but they are going to be familiar with your model of car.
I follow the KISS method (Keep It Simple Stupid):
-Change your oil with the manufacturers recommended oil at the recommended interval.
-Find a place thats close by that suits your needs and makes the time to fit you in. 
-Follow your maintaince schedual. Auto makers don't just make them up to get you to come back. A vehicle needs more then an oil change!
Thats just my two cents.


----------



## golfer007 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well thank you everyone for the worldly wisdom.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: How long ca n Igo on Synthetic? (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_Using that K&N and swiss cheese box junk, you may want to change at 1K. I would dump that filter and replace the box to normal. 
Not only are you bringing in engine heat but that filter is bringing in plenty of dirt into your motor. Those things are useless for filtering. Use a paper OEM for best filtering, replace box as swiss cheesed boxes do nothing. You think the VW engineers would have done that already if it was a proven improvement and would use K&N filters as well. No manufacturer uses such a set up due to the fact that they know they are useless junk.
I have a filter test done by a scientist in SAE testing facility showing that K&N has terrible filtering compared to OEM paper.
SEE HERE: http://www.roadkill.com/~davet....html
bare in mind the flow rate with this paper filter used is low but it does not mean that the car with a paper filter will suffer from low performance and the K&n with higher flow will gain in performance. 
Paper filter is what OEM uses and what your HP rating is based on. K&N will not improve performance nor will it filter very will. See in the chart the filter capabilities of the K&N with micro particles? NOT GOOD for k&N. Those filters are all hype marketing.
Jason

One internet whack-job slamming K&N as junk does not make it true. Like millions of people I've been using K&N air filters since the mid 1990's without any problems and the filter side of the airboxes are always spotless. On my automatic 1997 Toyota Tacoma 4X4 4-cylinder(31" BFG's) I commuted each day up a freeway hill at 68 mph WOT. Every day after I put in a K&N I did 70 mph. 
As far as oil goes I prefer oem oil filters and Motul 300V 5W-40 changed at 7,500 miles due to my abusive driving style.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: How long ca n Igo on Synthetic? (Spa_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spa_driver* »_
One internet whack-job slamming K&N as junk does not make it true. Like millions of people I've been using K&N air filters since the mid 1990's without any problems and the filter side of the airboxes are always spotless. On my automatic 1997 Toyota Tacoma 4X4 4-cylinder(31" BFG's) I commuted each day up a freeway hill at 68 mph WOT. Every day after I put in a K&N I did 70 mph. 
As far as oil goes I prefer oem oil filters and Motul 300V 5W-40 changed at 7,500 miles due to my abusive driving style.

I don't know. He doesn't sound like an internet whack job. More articles from the the guy in question.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

I usually change mine @ around 5K- synthetic castrol gtx syntec. K&N filter- works fine.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: How long ca n Igo on Synthetic? (Spa_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spa_driver* »_
One internet whack-job slamming K&N as junk does not make it true. Like millions of people I've been using K&N air filters since the mid 1990's without any problems and the filter side of the airboxes are always spotless. On my automatic 1997 Toyota Tacoma 4X4 4-cylinder(31" BFG's) I commuted each day up a freeway hill at 68 mph WOT. Every day after I put in a K&N I did 70 mph. 
As far as oil goes I prefer oem oil filters and Motul 300V 5W-40 changed at 7,500 miles due to my abusive driving style.

Millions of people using it does not mean it is good. The test I linked to is a true SAE filter test done by a SAE scientist. 
I do agree with one thing, OEM oil filters and Motul 300V is great. Air filters on the other hand OEM is best for filtering or 3 layer oiless foam filter. Anything made with cotton gauze that needs oil or foam that needs oil is no good.
I can explain more if needed. But the test says it all. Ed hackett is a true scientist not some whack job. Smarter than all of us put together. K&N is great for air flow but terrible on filtering. This is one reason why turbos go so quick with people using K&N's or MAS sensors being destroyed. Get with the program, if these things were any good, VW or any good manufacturer would use them. 


_Modified by AZV6 at 7:35 PM 2-26-2009_


----------

